# Free Shipping from Grizzly



## AVman (Apr 23, 2008)

If anyone has been wanting to purchase a machine from Grizzly now is the time. Or if you were just waiting for something to push you over the edge here it is. They are offering free shipping on select items but is seems like most items are on the list.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now THAT my friend, sounds like the deal of the year to me..... YeeHaw!


----------

